

How to take your startup international without breaking the bank - syed123
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-take-your-startup-international-without-breaking-the-bank-2011-12

======
sethmcohen
You know you are going to get upvotes when you mention you based it on Paul
Graham's writings. :) But thanks for the tips and pointers. I think you don't
give yourself enough credit -- if the idea wasn't a good one, nobody would be
asking you to launch it in their country. So job 1 is to have a compelling
product and then things become easier all around the globe. GL Seth Cohen

------
satyajit
Well-written. But as you said, one will do it, only if something is culturally
fitting so there is little friction. Else launching internationally also means
managing internationally. How many of us have the bandwidth to do so (with our
tiny startup budget)? I can see LetsLunch is a great fit for Italy.

------
cmutty
Great post Syed!

